# In wall A/V Rack.... Help



## ccmix (Oct 28, 2011)

Hello,

Thanks in advance for any advice. I have a large lilving room with a fire place in the center. My TV is mounted above the fireplace and my A/V equipment is on the other side of the room. I built corner shelves for it but they are getting crowded and i have to add more shelves. Instead of that i would like to buid a in wall A/V rack on one side of the fireplace. I was looking for any advice as far as building, plans, ventilation ect.

Thanks again.

Cliff


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Have you found some examples of in-wall av setups yet? I could search for some if you haven't yet.


----------



## nottaway (Jan 19, 2009)

think hard on ventilation.


----------



## ccmix (Oct 28, 2011)

I have found some examples but nothing like some DIY instruction just Photo's. I am going to be housing an onkyo receiver, PS3, xbox 360, modem, and cable box. Thanks for the replies.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Every installation of this sort is custom-built, so someone else’s plans wouldn’t do you any good. The main things to consider when making your plans:


An “unused” open space to the rear, like a closet, cove under a staircase, etc.
Ample width and depth. Nineteen inches is a good width for accommodating most AV equipment (which is typically ~17 inches wide), and 20 inches is a good depth to accommodate rear cabling connections.
Adjustable shelves, than can be raised or lowered to accommodate future changes in equipment.
Adequate ventilation. This may require a fan to exhaust built-up heat out into the room, the attic, etc.
Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Mopar_Mudder (Nov 8, 2010)

Don't know if it helps but I have a inwall unit that holds my Onkyo 5007, XPA-2, XPA-5, Dish Reciever, HTPC, and X-Box 360. On the other side of wall is a storage room, so in the top of the cabinet I have 3 120mm fans from the Cooler Guys on a thermostat. Buttom of the cabinet has a opening in the back. Fans suck air out of the top of the cabinet drawing air through the opening in the bottom. Has been running like this for over a year with out an issue so far. Cabinet has a glass door on the front, the rear is removable to get at the mess of wires.


----------

